# SURGEr be~aware



## Chicagosam (Jul 31, 2015)

Care full some people call for uber you arrived and they don't come down until the surge go down most time make you waited just hit "driver cancel it" on the "info" and follow with no show option I waited for 10 mins forgot to look at the surge. Also if they tell you to wait "if they call you" just say no tell them to "cancel the ride" and move on , Cause your time is money gas being wasted. And also by you being there meaning that there is enough uber in the Area and surge drop cancel and go off line for 5mins go to passenger apps and Waite till the surge go back up trust me I got surge drop from 2x to no surge by the time passenger come down


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Chicagosam said:


> Care full some people call for uber you arrived and they don't come down until the surge go down most time make you waited just hit "driver cancel it" on the "info" and follow with no show option I waited for 10 mins forgot to look at the surge. Also if they tell you to wait "if they call you" just say no tell them to "cancel the ride" and move on , Cause your time is money gas being wasted. And also by you being there meaning that there is enough uber in the Area and surge drop cancel and go off line for 5mins go to passenger apps and Waite till the surge go back up trust me I got surge drop from 2x to no surge by the time passenger come down


It doesn't matter if the surge has ended by the time they come down. If they requested you during surge, then they are "locked in" at the surge rate. Just the same as if it went to surge after you picked someone up - the price doesn't go up on that pax because they requested you during non-surge and they're locked in at regular rate.


----------



## Chicagosam (Jul 31, 2015)

The rate is not lock till you started the trip I have 2 phone one for driving and another for lift and uber passenger app on it just to check the surge you don't have to believe me but uber know how to move the car around how many time have you miss the high surge they don't care as long as we keep driving and they are pennies picking us (20%)remember we only get 1.40 for a ride , 72cents a miles(X) and 16cents a min(X) ".16" their main interest is the 1.30 rider fee (rider picking) , surging are just ways of moving us around for people convenience to keep that 1.30 rolling in any how don't get outwit by the rider its fine with uber cause we need them and they need us


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

The moment you accept the trip is what locks it in. So if you get a ping at 2.0 and then the surge goes up to 3.0, you're rider is only 2.0. That is unless you gamble and cancel them to try and get a 3.0. Same thing if the surge drops off. It's whatever you accepted the ping at. 

Now if your rider cancels, then request and Uber right after a surge has ended, well they will get a ride at normal rate. 

But in short the surge on the ping you accepted doesn't change.


----------



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Chicagosam said:


> *The rate is not lock till you started the trip* I have 2 phone one for driving and another for lift and uber passenger app on it just to check the surge you don't have to believe me but uber know how to move the car around how many time have you miss the high surge they don't care as long as we keep driving and they are pennies picking (20%)remember we only get 1.40 for a ride , 72cents a miles(X) and 16cents a min(X) ".16" they are main interest is the 1.30 rider fee (rider picking) , surging are just ways of moving us around for people convenience to keep that 1.30 rolling in


Sorry, that is simply not correct. When the passenger requests a ride during surge they have to agree to the surge price. That's why they're given the option of receiving an alert when the surge ends in case they want to wait for the regular rate to come back. If they REQUEST the ride during surge, and AGREE to the surge rate, they are LOCKED IN AT SURGE PRICING regardless of when you "Start".


----------



## Chicagosam (Jul 31, 2015)

New scam from uber dummy pick up request the Can't even get 5$ cancelation fee I was there for that long I even texted her to cancel so I can leave ... I think this is this some kind of uber dummy pic up to keep the driver from leaving or hold drivers there till the surge go down so you can get the 1.30 rider fare rolling in . Wait are you the corresponding for uber I post this for driver


----------

